# Welcome to the newest Vortex Forum



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

I wanted to welcome everyone to this new forum. I asked Jamie about adding this one after going to the introduction of the 20th Anniversary GTI at the Chicago Show. Seeing that original 83 GTI got my interest piqued.
So here's the deal. I'm a big fan of the original GTIs (A1 & A2). I have restored 1 84 GTI back to stock, as well as a custom/restoration of my 84 Cabriolet, which you may have seen recently in Euro Tuner. I also just picked up a 90 GTI 8V that I plan to restore/customize.
In addition to the old ones, I also feel that VW is offering some very interesting products currently which will be future classics. The 337, the 20th AE GTI, the upcoming R32, etc. The only thing better than a perfect restoration is a perfect preservation. So I have an interest in maintaining these future classics before they require restoration.
I felt this forum would be a good way for those interested in either preservation or restoration of their beloved Dub to connect with other with a similar interest. Hopefully we can share our experiences, resources, and talent with other Vortexers.
When I envisioned this forum, I was primarily thinking of GTI, GLI, Scirocco, Corrado, and Cabriolet owners, but anyone who is passionate about any VW model should feel welcome and participate.
Anyway, welcome to Preservation and Restoration








Bryan


----------



## JastorVW (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: Welcome to the newest Vortex Forum (Bryan J)*

Bryan,
This is an excellent idea, at least for me, since I just bought an '83 GTI just like Don's Auto Show beauty to restore. It's going to be a long haul, since there's LOTS that needs repair. But I'm going to try and keep track of the whole process to the best of my ability, because I'm doing this resto as a primer to restoring a vintage Porsche. I feel it's a good idea to document how much something like this will really end up costing me. 
I'm fortunate in that my car is starting off in a shape that's not TOO bad, and Im going to try and do as much of the repair work as possible. 
Maybe those of us with restoration projects can start continuing threads documenting progress. 
Great idea, I hope this section takes off!
Sean


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Welcome to the newest Vortex Forum (JastorVW)*

An excellent idea indeed. About two years ago I finished a 3+ year restoration of my 1980 Rabbit. The reaction from the VW community and the endless emails with questions about parts, bodywork, paint, etc proves there are others out there that need and want this type of Forum.
I also own a 1987 GTI 16V with 36K miles that is bone stock and preserved quite well. So as you can see, the Preservation and Restoration Forum will interest me.
As parts for the older Water Cooled VWs continue to disappear, this Forum will become more relevant for more people as the years go by. 
Thanks to the Vortex Staff and you Bryan.


----------



## munkmaster (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Welcome to the newest Vortex Forum (charlier)*

kudos to you
i bought a 82 scirocco and i will post pics as soon as i get them... i am at school now and wont be able to work on it till spring break..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Welcome to the newest Vortex Forum (Bryan J)*

Thnks for the great new forum. I've been thinking for awhile now that I would like to restore a Rabbit.
What I want to do is take a 78 or earlier 2 door and make it into a first edition GTI look alike. We never had them here in the US, but I lived in Iran when they came out and used to travel back and forth thru Europe and was very impressed by them. We never had the round headlights and small tailights in the US. Something was definitely lost in the translation by the time the 83 came out. No ofense if you have one, just my opinion. I didn;t care for the dash, the front end, tailights, or side markers. To me the original was the classic.
There are a few very cool restored and modfied Mini Coopers around San Diego and Everytime I see them it makes me want to do a similar treatment on a Rabbit. Mini's are to small for my 6'2" 40 year old frame to get in and out of regularly. As Far as I know, few people have done a full restore on a Rabbit. 
I would really like to see some after pics please!
This was very timely because I had just been drooling over that British Racing Green 78 from DC just seconds before discovering this forum.
Not sure when I'll be starting, I plan to do a complete car wardrobe change over the next year or so. I hope to have an 84 or so Westy, a 77 ish Rabbit UR GTI look alike and a big cushy Passat B5.5 or Audi A6 to put most of my miles on. 
Considering doing a TDI or 2.0 16 Valve in Rabbit, or maybe even 1.8T. Will also be doing 1.8t or TDI in Westy eventually. Having owned 2 of them I would never rebuild another Wasserboxer engine.


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Welcome to the newest Vortex Forum (CarLuvrSD)*

*finally* , a forum like this....thanks for getting it here!


----------



## damion16v (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Welcome to the newest Vortex Forum (VW TANK)*

Thank you for starting this, I've contemplating selling off my scirocco project. Not any more.


----------



## vwvapors.com (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Welcome to the newest Vortex Forum (damion16v)*

I think preservation of the species is ever more important to people in CA because we have decent A1's sent to the crusher everyday because they're worth nothing more than recyvled steel. Time to increase the value of the cars we love so much so that we can issure the ones we do have left are here for years to come. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Welcome to the newest Vortex Forum (vwvapors.com)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think preservation of the species is ever more important to people in CA because we have decent A1's sent to the crusher everyday because they're worth nothing more than recyvled steel. Time to increase the value of the cars we love so much so that we can issure the ones we do have left are here for years to come. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Amen, brother! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Welcome to the newest Vortex Forum (vwvapors.com)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think preservation of the species is ever more important to people in CA because we have decent A1's sent to the crusher everyday because they're worth nothing more than recyvled steel. Time to increase the value of the cars we love so much so that we can issure the ones we do have left are here for years to come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Older Water Cooled VWs have been/are being sent to the crusher all the time in many boneyards across the entire USA. When I was doing my Rabbit Resto I spoke to around 2-3 Dozen boneyards across the USA. All of them told me they crushed their Rabbits years ago. One yard told me they had a stack of Rabbits 300+ feet long and 4 rabbits high they sent to the crusher (almost 100 total). They said no one wanted the parts, they needed the room and could get some $$$ for the steel.
There are some boneyards across the USA that still have older Water Cooled VWs but as time goes on and the demand for newer parts increases older VWs will continue their slow march to the crusher.
During my Rabbit Resto I found a parts Bunny, all the parts except for the very rusted body panels were used by myself and other VW people so that other VWs could live. If you cannot save an entire A1 then save as many useable parts as you can. In the future you and other VW Enthusiasts will be glad you did.



[Modified by charlier, 10:11 PM 2-22-2003]


----------



## veedubbinNy (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: Welcome to the newest Vortex Forum (charlier)*

There is a VW Audi junk yard right near me (30mins) they still have some rabbits if anyone is looking for any parts, lemme know. Im going up there tomm. so if anyone needs anything small, let me know before tomm afternoon.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Welcome to the newest Vortex Forum (veedubbinNy)*

What the name of the yard and where is it?


----------

